# Supprimer tout les fichiers php et Apaches sur son Mac



## fgfdgd (25 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite supprimer tout les fichiers php et Apache sur mon Mac. Comment faire ? Merci


----------



## moderno31 (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour
Il faut aller dans le répertoire MAMP ou WAMP ou XAMP, cepuis qui consitue /www


----------

